#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Unifi enable SSH Authentication

## ronildomarques33

*Pessoal*, 

To com um Controller via aqui, mas a opção de SSH para ver a senha do dispositivo não aparece, alguém ai tem alguma saída para isso ?

*Grato e no Aguardo*

----------


## UlissesCampos

Tem que habilitar as opções avançadas, depois vai aparecer com usuário e senha.

----------

